# Decorating



## jenawade (Aug 19, 2007)

Last year (I think, or maybe the year before) I saw pictures of someone's hard work decorating inside their home where they had first removed all of their own personal decorations and knickknacks and pictures, and, starting from a clean slate, decorated their home so that it looked like the inside of some spooky mansion.

Does anyone know where I can find pictures like that? It had never before crossed my mind to remove my own stuff first and then decorate -- I have all cutesy stuff right now anyway -- and I told hubby I would like to start working toward 'that kind' of decorating. He wants to see the pictures I saw and I can't find them now, I apparently didn't bookmark them, and darn if I know how I got to them in the first place.

Anyone?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sorry. I haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I do my interior space with a product called scene setters which is a plastic material with stone wall or old mansion images on it for the walls. (check oriental trading-- http://www.orientaltrading.com/application?namespace=main.
This may not be exactly what you want but make a start.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Jenawade, I do exactly what you are talking about. I literally take apart the first floor of my home and set a different scene in each room with decor, lighting, vintage Halloween items and life size figures that I make. I have shelves in my kitchen that get filled with smaller Halloween figures that I've collected over the years, and my family room bookshelves are filled with scary Halloween books, and items I've made or collected. The curtains are shredded muslin with stains or blood, the artwork is themed things I have bought or made myself, the tub has a dead body and every little corner has a light I made myself or small scary photos, wicked spices, etc., etc. I am not the person you saw last year though because I just joined the forum this month but here is a small snippet of my home.

Halloween 2006 pictures by darmarcel - Photobucket


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I don't do all of the interior of the house but here is a slideshow of some of the inside of my house at Halloween. Sorry, I don't know who does there whole house.

http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q106/widowsbluff/?action=view&current=7bc09b90.pbw


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

I either cover the walls with black plastic or stone scene setters in the keeping room where the party is centered. We take down or cover ALL PICTURES and replace them with HW images. Even the smallest photos

I bought some old books and made my own labels for them, and placed them where I knew people would look. Even the reading in the bat(h)room was HW.

It's a great effect. We don't remove furniture or anything, but we do cover it.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Evil Eyes,

I love your decorations, they look great.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I love everyones decorations. I love this link if only to see what everyond does! WOW


----------



## jenawade (Aug 19, 2007)

You are all my heroes! I can't wait to show hubby all the ideas.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wait I think Ghostess Deanna has indoor pictures?

Here! http://www.howloweenqueen.com/
Start at the first year, al the way at the bottom is a link to that years inside and party!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

good call. Deanna rocks at home decorating


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, Evil eyes. Can my family and I move in with you guys until Halloween's over? Great decorating job!


----------

